# Looking for a game in MA



## SamuraiY (Feb 17, 2004)

I and my brother are looking for a game in MA. I am 16 and he is 19 for those who care. However, we have been playing for a considerable amount of time (roughly 6 years, although the first three weren't too active).We aren't familiar with the 3.5e rules, but are both willing to learn them. Please contact me even if you are only interested in one of us.


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 17, 2004)

We don't have one planned yet, but make sure you guys come to the next EN World game day.


----------



## Saalia (Mar 17, 2004)

*Gamers needed.*



			
				SamuraiY said:
			
		

> I and my brother are looking for a game in MA. I am 16 and he is 19 for those who care. However, we have been playing for a considerable amount of time (roughly 6 years, although the first three weren't too active).We aren't familiar with the 3.5e rules, but are both willing to learn them. Please contact me even if you are only interested in one of us.





My DM currently has 2 1st edition games going every other Friday and Saturday night (not this weekend, but the following).  One is for Greyhawk and the other is for a high level battle system-Forgotten Realms (Bloodstone).  We need two player, you can check out my thread on the first page of the Gamers seeking Gamers.  Are you familier with 1st. Ed., if so are you interested?  We are located in Woonsocket RI, not too far from you.

 

-Saalia


----------



## SamuraiY (Mar 18, 2004)

Unfortunately, we don't know any 1st edition. I blame nature for the fact that neither of us where born at the correct time. We would be willing to learn a new system, but I have no idea where we would be able to get 1st edition books at a price we could afford. Thanks though


----------



## Saalia (Mar 18, 2004)

SamuraiY said:
			
		

> Unfortunately, we don't know any 1st edition. I blame nature for the fact that neither of us where born at the correct time. We would be willing to learn a new system, but I have no idea where we would be able to get 1st edition books at a price we could afford. Thanks though





Ebay sells the books at affordable prices, but you don't really need them.  We have plenty to share and unless you are playing a spell caster you won't need any books and even then you can look through and do your spell while you are playing.  If you pass this up you will be missing out on quite an experience.  My DM has been playing for 21 years and DMing for 20, he is awesome.  The first time I played I was 9 and the other players are quite experienced in the game as well (granted not as experienced as the DM, but they know quite a bit).  We welcome 1st time players.  Why don't you give it a try and see if you like it?  1st. edition is what started it all, it's Gary's baby   .


----------

